# :patriot: Rochester Quadrajet 4brl



## My6869gto (Sep 10, 2013)

I have a 1969 Lemans with an original 350 2 brl rochester. I have newly acquired a pontiac 4 barrel intake manifold, part #9794234.

Eventually I'm going to put it on the 350 but a question in regards to the correct Rochester carb. There are 2 different numbered 4 barrel carbs for 1969. They are 7029262 & 7029268.

Both are correct for 1969, pontiac and automatic trans.

Anyone know which will work best on a 350cu inch pontiac engine. From what I've seen most carbs numbered 7029268 seem to be listed as HO (High output?) with WF code where as 7029262 doesn't include any wording like this. I've tried my best researching and thru all the manuals still no luck on figuring this out. 

Hopefully someone here will be able to answer this or point me in the right direction. Many thanks!

-Scott


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

The Wallace site shows the 268 for 350 autos and 263 for 350 manuals. They don't list a 262. But that don't mean their info is correct. As we all know, info for the same item can vary widely from site to site.

Gotta click "back to engine search" and enter your info.

http://www.wallaceracing.com/cgi-bin/engine3.cgi

They show only 325 & 330hp 350 4-barrel engines. So, were there any '69 4-barrel 350 engines that weren't called HO ?

Since your car came with a 2-barrel, it will not be numbers matching with any 4-barrel. And most any carb you find that old will have been rebuilt. So, you don't know what might be inside. 

Therefore, I wouldn't worry about finding a particular number. Instead I'd find a GOOD Q-jet rebuilder, and tell him exactly what you have. They will build the carb to work correctly with your combo of parts. And if you need a choke, they can install an electric choke, which most agree work better than the old style divorced or the hot air chokes.

They're not the cheapest, but SMI has a real good rep with Pontiac Q-jets.

SMI Carburetor Street Performance Rochester Quadrajet 800CFM Buick, Oldsmobile and Pontiac Quadrajet 4BBL SMI- Sean Murphy Induction

Everyday also has a good rep. 

Everyday Performance Rebuilt Quadrajet Carburetor Store ~ Quadrajet Carburetors for Sale


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Either one. The nice thing about QJets is that secondary air valve that varies air flow based on how much air the engine "wants". 7029268 is the correct carb for a 69 GTO with automatic transmission, YS engine code.

Bear


----------

